# Beginner form thoughts



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Try this camera angle.



Blank wall behind you. Shooting into the sun, with sun behind you is a bad idea.
Put level strip of masking tape on the wall behind you, with masking tape ABOVE shoulder height, so you can see top of masking tape.

Then, redo the photo as many times as you need to, until arrow is dead parallel to the masking tape behind you.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jo3st3 said:


> I've been at this for a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 7398893












Fix bow hand. OPen fingers never works well.



This works much better for newebies.



45 degrees on the knuckles, in order to get MAJORITY of bow hand thumb muscle onto the grip,
in order to REDUCE the amount the thumb muscle oozes past the right edge of the grip. Your OPEN hand technique INCREASES the sideways miss pattern.

Yes, when knuckles rotate 45 degrees, pointer finger knuckle will RISE above the arrow shelf.

If you were to wear a watch on the left wrist, want MORE and MORE CW rotation of the wrist,
so the watch face is parallel to the floor/ground. Yeah, wrist needs to rotate THAT much.



but, WHY sooo much CW rotation on the wrist?
Cuz, for a newbie, the sideways miss pattern will shrink considerably.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

the two things that stand out to me are draw length a little long and too much hand in the grip as N&B explains.


----------



## Johnfajitas (May 27, 2020)

I would parrot the remark about the bow hand. Relax it as much as possible and consistency will follow very quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

